
Awesome macOS open source applications - miles
https://github.com/serhii-londar/open-source-mac-os-apps
======
babuskov
Interesting how many open source apps I'm using are missing:

VLC
[https://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html](https://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html)

Brackets [http://brackets.io/](http://brackets.io/)

Gimp [https://www.gimp.org/](https://www.gimp.org/)

ResolutionMenu
[https://github.com/robbertkl/ResolutionMenu](https://github.com/robbertkl/ResolutionMenu)

Geany [https://geany.org/](https://geany.org/)

NVAlt
[http://brettterpstra.com/projects/nvalt/](http://brettterpstra.com/projects/nvalt/)

Does mention FSNotes though, I need to check it out.

~~~
h1d
What does Brackets offer the competitors (atom and vscode) don't?

~~~
roryisok
This is a _list_ of apps. The more the merrier, right? It doesn't matter if
brackets offers anything over vscode/atom

------
nikivi
If anyone wants to see a more personal curated list of macOS apps. I made a
list of all the apps I use and how here:

[https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/my-mac-
os](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/my-mac-os)

------
roryisok
Does anyone have a windows version of this list? Or a cross platform one at
least?

The closest I can find is this list of windows apps, not open source though.

[https://github.com/Awesome-
Windows/Awesome/blob/master/READM...](https://github.com/Awesome-
Windows/Awesome/blob/master/README.md)

------
ashishb
I maintain a much smaller and curated list for my personal use which just got
updated after I had to redo the Mac setup:
[https://github.com/ashishb/dotfiles/blob/master/setup/setup_...](https://github.com/ashishb/dotfiles/blob/master/setup/setup_new_mac_machine.sh#L56-L115)

~~~
hbaav6
How is this comparable when most of those aren’t open source

~~~
roryisok
I'd dearly love to see a super set that included open and closed source and
had a tag for each, like this does for platform/language. I do care about open
source but I'll take a closed source app in a pinch if it fixes a problem

------
bla2
Weird it lists Firefox but not Chromium. Firefox on Windows is great, but on
Mac it's just ok.

~~~
willtim
Firefox is great on Linux too.

------
_emacsomancer_
No emacs?

